# Lost the Profile and www buttons



## clapping_tiger (Aug 13, 2003)

I used Explorer,and Netscape both are up to date and I no longer can see or use the buttons under a persons name that says Profile, and their web address (WWW). It shows up when I use AOL, but when I log in under AOL I cannot post. That is why I use Explorer and sometimes netscape. Any Ideas????


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 13, 2003)

Very odd.  Not everyone has a website, but everyone should have the profile button at least.

hmm...

try this: (I'm assuming its showing you a red X in a box indicating missing graphic?)

Right click on the X, and select properties.  In there, should be the direct URL to the graphic.  Copy and paste that in here so I can see what your PC is seeing.

You can also paste it in the address box and hit return to try n load it seperatly.

My suggestions at this point would be to clear your browser cache and restart IE.  (not certain what the exact procedure is with NS)

Since you can't see them in either, I have to assume this wont fix the problem, but it can't hurt.

Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## clapping_tiger (Aug 14, 2003)

No there is no red X, there is nothing at all. I just noticed this today, I am assuming it is something I have set in my account because they are there when I am not logged in, then when I log in they are gone. weird. I looked in edit my options but couldn't find anything I have turned off.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 14, 2003)

Everything in the account looks correct.  

Which OS and versions of the browsers are you using?

I'm stumped.


----------



## Elfan (Aug 14, 2003)

Could you post a screenshot?


----------



## clapping_tiger (Aug 16, 2003)

I use Internet Explorer version 6.0 (I have tried the same under Netscape version 7.1), I have Windows XP home edition. Sorry, I do not know how to take a screen shot do I need special software to do that?  

If I am not logged in I can view peoples web pages, but if I try to look at their profile, it has me logg in then it's gone?

It is not real important, that I need to see someones profile, but I just wanted to see if it is something just happening to me, or if it is a common problem.:idunno:


----------



## clapping_tiger (Aug 17, 2003)

OK, I obtained some software to create a screenshot.
Here it is.


----------



## clapping_tiger (Oct 6, 2003)

It took me a while to figure it out, but because I have DSL I use a security program called Zone Alarm and I had the "block all pop-up ads and block all Banner Ads" checked. It must have thought the buttons were banner ads I guess because I lowered the setting to just block all pop-up and pop under ads and now they show up. So if anyone ever has this problem again that may be a place to start.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 6, 2003)

Thanks for letting us know what the deal was, in case it comes back up again!


----------

